# The absolute worst performance of O Holy Night ...



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't be eating or drinking when you listen ... drinks to funny things when the go through ones nose.






I still keep laughing ...

Kh


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Don't be eating or drinking when you listen ... drinks to funny things when the go through ones nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd...excruciating....it's got to be a put-on....it would be funny if it weren't so horrible...


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

My candidate is the version by Eric T. Cartman:


----------

